# Atheist Experience with Ray Comfort



## atlashunter (Mar 31, 2011)

Had some complaints on my first Atheist Experience thread that they took calls from ill prepared callers. Here is a full episode with Ray Comfort. How do you think he did?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 31, 2011)

You sure that aint John Smoltz??? 


I am at work, will try to listen to it here and there.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2011)

“For those who believe, no proof is necessary. For those who don't believe, no proof is possible.”

Stuart Chase

That is what I think.


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 31, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> “For those who believe, no proof is necessary. For those who don't believe, no proof is possible.”
> 
> Stuart Chase
> 
> That is what I think.



How did God make himself known in the Old Testament?  How did Jesus convert non-believers in the New Testament?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 31, 2011)

The caller in the video was still outgunned. Funny how facts and reason have that effect.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 31, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> “For those who believe, no proof is necessary. For those who don't believe, no proof is possible.”
> 
> Stuart Chase
> 
> That is what I think.



I sure hope you're not in law enforcement or medicine in any capacity.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 31, 2011)

That was interesting, poor Ray, You would think that if he wrote a book about the subject that he could hold his own. Christians, and I am one, can't seem to grasp that they hold so many presumptions as truth, as if it were not debatable.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 1, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> That was interesting, poor Ray, You would think that if he wrote a book about the subject that he could hold his own. Christians, and I am one, can't seem to grasp that they hold so many presumptions as truth, as if it were not debatable.



How do you do it?  How do you reconcile all the things that you know don't make sense about your beliefs with your apparent desire to be rational?


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I sure hope you're not in law enforcement or medicine in any capacity.


Was the quote that far over your head?  Seriously?  :


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 1, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Was the quote that far over your head?  Seriously?  :



Does that logic only apply to certain areas of life?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 1, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Was the quote that far over your head?  Seriously?  :



No, it's splendidly simple.  No big words that I have to mouth silently while reading or anything.  As Atlashunter has already observed, I just question the appropriateness of such a thought process.  Or if you're able to apply it in matters of faith but not in your profession, that's reassuring.  Inconsistent and downright puzzling to me, but reassuring nonetheless.  

Indulge me for a moment if you will, dawg2:  what is your profession?


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 1, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No, it's splendidly simple.  No big words that I have to mouth silently while reading or anything.  As Atlashunter has already observed, I just question the appropriateness of such a thought process.  Or if you're able to apply it in matters of faith but not in your profession, that's reassuring.  Inconsistent and downright puzzling to me, but reassuring nonetheless.
> 
> Indulge me for a moment if you will, dawg2:  what is your profession?



If your going to ask, you should tell first. We'd all like to know how your genius is applied in ever day life too.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 1, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> If your going to ask, you should tell first. We'd all like to know how your genius is applied in ever day life too.



The topic at hand here is ... not that.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 1, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> The topic at hand here is ... not that.



Typical.

If you are gonna ask the man his profession on a public forum, you oughta have the stones to tell him yours on the public forum.

_ooooh, but it is off topic._

Gimme a break, it is totally on topic.


----------



## 2789britt (Apr 1, 2011)

how can they say there is no god you can look out side at nature and everyday you wake up is a gift he wil know one day when god calls us home and he is put in the lake of fire with the devil and his followers


----------



## vowell462 (Apr 1, 2011)

2789britt said:


> how can they say there is no god you can look out side at nature and everyday you wake up is a gift he wil know one day when god calls us home and he is put in the lake of fire with the devil and his followers



wow. You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 1, 2011)

2789britt said:


> how can they say there is no god you can look out side at nature and everyday you wake up is a gift he wil know one day when god calls us home and he is put in the lake of fire with the devil and his followers



I think they explained how pretty well. Ray Comfort... not so much.

What is the difference in claiming nature is evidence of the biblical God and claiming thunder is evidence of Thor?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 1, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Typical.
> 
> If you are gonna ask the man his profession on a public forum, you oughta have the stones to tell him yours on the public forum.
> 
> ...



No, you're incorrect.  I'm not the one putting my thoughts on proof and existence up on display.  He volunteered that piece to us so I decided to explore.  That does not involve sharing my details nor does it necessitate your involvement.  Dawg2 is a man and can answer if he wants without you stipulating quid pro quo.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 1, 2011)

2789britt said:


> how can they say there is no god you can look out side at nature and everyday you wake up is a gift he wil know one day when god calls us home and he is put in the lake of fire with the devil and his followers



2789britt, 2789britt, 2789britt....you seem nice enough.  Check the title of this subforum if you will please.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 1, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No, you're incorrect.  I'm not the one putting my thoughts on proof and existence up on display.  He volunteered that piece to us so I decided to explore.  That does not involve sharing my details nor does it necessitate your involvement.  Dawg2 is a man and can answer if he wants without you stipulating quid pro quo.



No, you are just mad that I exposed your hambush. And you have no authority to tell me when my involvement is necessary. I will involve myself whenever I see fit. Have a great day!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 1, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> No, you are just mad that I exposed your hambush. And you have no authority to tell me when my involvement is necessary.



No, I've yet to be mad over anything anyone states on here.  Confused, bummed, disappointed, bewildered, incredulous, and stunned maybe but never mad.  

Lastly I cheerfully concede that I have no authority to tell you when your involvement is unnecessary here.   That it is unnecessary is an indisputable fact and anything I label it as is of no consequence.   But it does not mean I can't point it out for you in order to enhance the quality of discussion here.  Good day.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 2, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No, I've yet to be mad over anything anyone states on here.  Confused, bummed, disappointed, bewildered, incredulous, and stunned maybe but never mad.
> 
> Lastly I cheerfully concede that I have no authority to tell you when your involvement is unnecessary here.   That it is unnecessary is an indisputable fact and anything I label it as is of no consequence.   But it does not mean I can't point it out for you in order to enhance the quality of discussion here.  Good day.



You sound like a politician Ham. Flip flopping and kicking up a dust cloud to disguise your own transgressions, for the sake of "Good Discussion". I dispute your facts, and call "foul" on your tactics. You like to argue to make yourself appear superior. Your retort is no better than that of a child. Please continue.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 2, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> You sound like a politician Ham. Flip flopping and kicking up a dust cloud to disguise your own transgressions, for the sake of "Good Discussion". I dispute your facts, and call "foul" on your tactics. You like to argue to make yourself appear superior. Your retort is no better than that of a child. Please continue.



Flip flopping? Dust cloud?  Can you throw in some more cliches?  

You dispute my facts?  Where?  With what are you disputing them?  

Appear superior?  Never thought of it that way.  Gonna take that as a compliment, frankly.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 2, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> How do you do it?  How do you reconcile all the things that you know don't make sense about your beliefs with your apparent desire to be rational?



Hello Ambush, It is strange, I know, logic is not on my side but I believe the basic truths of Christianity. I can't even begin to give a logical response as to why. For me, it is kind of like the wind. You can't see it but you can feel and see it's effects.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 2, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Flip flopping? Dust cloud?  Can you throw in some more cliches?
> 
> You dispute my facts?  Where?  With what are you disputing them?
> 
> Appear superior?  Never thought of it that way.  Gonna take that as a compliment, frankly.



You crack me up, now clichés are off limits too!

No denial from you of the use of those tactics, so I will count them as the truth.

I dispute the fact that my participation is indisputably unnecessary.

You are not important enough to make statements like that, and have anyone take you seriously.

Take it however you want if it makes you feel better. You'll have to have faith that I meant it as a compliment though.

 right back at ya!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 3, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> You crack me up, now clichés are off limits too!
> 
> No denial from you of the use of those tactics, so I will count them as the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## BCPerry (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to admit that that was a pretty interesting exchange. Although, I thought it was a little funny the co host getting hushed up by the bald guy several times. 

Here's my take on things. I use to be an athiest, for many years. And being able to speak from experience, athiests are a lot harder to convince of the truth. And yes, I BELIEVE the bible is the truth.  But that is my belief. 

When I was trying to find the truth, a person I hold very dear to my heart told me simply, " if you can just put faith in Genesis 1:1, you _can_ believe anything else in the bible." I have done that.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 7, 2011)

And if you can just put faith in the first verse of the koran you can believe anything else in the koran. _But why would you?_ Is the goal here to believe a text or is the goal to have your beliefs conform to reality? Faith may help you believe and if that is all you are looking for then that is fine. But if your goal is to seek out the truth then faith does nothing for you and can actually hold you back. You must see that from looking at all the believers of religions which you reject. What makes you think yours is the exception to the rule?


----------

